# Earthborn Holistic Cat Food- Wild Sea Catch



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

Currently, i'm feeding my hedgie earthborn holistic cat food which i know is great on protein levels, but i'm not quite sure if the fat content in the wild sea catch is too high. Does anyone feed their hedgie's this or are familiar with it?



Earthborn Holistic® Wild Sea Catch™ Natural Cat Food: Ingredients
Salmon Meal, Herring Meal, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Peas, Potatoes, Chicken Meal, Pea Protein, Turkey Meal, Dried Egg Product, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Blueberry Fiber, Cranberry Fiber, Choline Chloride, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Spinach, Cranberries, Taurine, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Vitamin K Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Yucca Schidgera Extract, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product


Earthborn Holistic® Wild Sea Catch™ Natural Cat Food: Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein, not less than 44.00% 
Crude Fat, not less than 20.00% 
Crude Fiber, not more than 3.00% 
Moisture, not more than 10.00% 
Calcium, not less than 1.00% 
Phosphorus, not less than 0.80% 
Magnesium, not more than 0.10% 
Taurine, not less than 0.20%* 
Vitamin E, not less than 300 IU/kg 
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), not less than 100 mg/kg* 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids, not less than 3.40%* 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids, not less than 2.00%* 
Docasahexaenoic Acid (DHA), not less than 0.05%*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This food is to high in protein, something closer to 30% is rec.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Most people here are going to be of the opinion that that is too high on protein and defintely on fat in the long run.

If its a baby it should be okay after 6 months monitoring your hedgehogs weight for obesity will be important.

Most people stay away from foods with more that 35% protein although I know many breeders of high repore who use food with 40% protein with no issues to report however too much protein has been linked in hedgehogs to issues in the kidney(s) and/or Liver I cannot recall which.

If you feel its okay your your hedgie and are not seeing any issues in stool or otherwise and its not making him/her obese it should be fine, but the high protein is a concern to me


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

LarryT said:


> This food is to high in protein, something closer to 30% is rec.


Okay THANK YOUU! and i actually just ordered one of your carolina storm wheels today which i am veryyy excited to get


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

muckquenzie said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > This food is to high in protein, something closer to 30% is rec.
> ...


Thank you!  Will ship in the morning!


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Most people here are going to be of the opinion that that is too high on protein and defintely on fat in the long run.
> 
> If its a baby it should be okay after 6 months monitoring your hedgehogs weight for obesity will be important.
> 
> ...


yes it's a concern to me too, i'm going to switch her over to something lower in protein and fat, thank youu !


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Change the food slowly so you don't upset your hedgies tummy.  If you search the diet section you will find many threads about how to change to a new food.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

muckquenzie said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Most people here are going to be of the opinion that that is too high on protein and defintely on fat in the long run.
> ...


No problem do it slowly so it doesn't upset her tummy usually the recommendation is 1/4 at a time if you know how much kibble intake your hedgehog eats per day then its easy for example lets say your hedgehog eats 60 kibble per day:

W1 - 1/4 or 15 Kibble New and 3/4 or 45 Kibble Old
W2 - 1/2 or 30 Kibble New and 1/2 or 30 Kibble Old
W3 - 3/4 or 45 Kibble New and 1/4 or 15 Kibble Old
W4 - NEW KIBBLE


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

thank you to everyone for your replies! you've helped quinn and i sooo much! I'll switch her over very slowly


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

and does anyone feed any natural cat foods that they would highly recommend? there are so many choices out there but i wanted to get your opinions!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

muckquenzie said:


> and does anyone feed any natural cat foods that they would highly recommend? there are so many choices out there but i wanted to get your opinions!


What do you mean by natural cat foods? Just holistic kibble? If so, I recommend Natural Balance (the hypoallergenic formula). Kashi loves the taste  I also have Now! Adult Formula in my mix, which, I believe, Hedgehog Grove also uses in their mix... so you know it's gotta be good


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> muckquenzie said:
> 
> 
> > and does anyone feed any natural cat foods that they would highly recommend? there are so many choices out there but i wanted to get your opinions!
> ...


thanks for the suggestions! i'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

there's a thread called Cat Food List (they have numbers after them - like 2.0 - so you can find the most recent thread) that has all the cat foods listed that different members feed their hedgies and any other recommended brands!

I read on here that providing your hedgie with 3 main meats is really recommended. so I feed Lulu a three food mix - Wellness brand Kitten formula (1st main ingredient is chicken), Innova brand Senior formula (1st main is turkey) and Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken brand (1st main is lamb). the kitten formulas are higher in fat which is recommended for younger hedgies so I started with that when Lulu was younger, but now that shes getting older, I introduced the other two into her diet to sort of balance her values out, if that makes sense lol


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

mizgoldstein said:


> there's a thread called Cat Food List (they have numbers after them - like 2.0 - so you can find the most recent thread) that has all the cat foods listed that different members feed their hedgies and any other recommended brands!
> 
> I read on here that providing your hedgie with 3 main meats is really recommended. so I feed Lulu a three food mix - Wellness brand Kitten formula (1st main ingredient is chicken), Innova brand Senior formula (1st main is turkey) and Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken brand (1st main is lamb). the kitten formulas are higher in fat which is recommended for younger hedgies so I started with that when Lulu was younger, but now that shes getting older, I introduced the other two into her diet to sort of balance her values out, if that makes sense lol


Yes! I actually found the cat food list after I posted and I found that purina one was on there. Since we already feed our cats that I figured id be saving moneyand feeding her something natural and healthy! i'm still looking into what other food i should mix with this. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Whimsy and quinny should have a bro to sis play date!!!!!!!


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> Whimsy and quinny should have a bro to sis play date!!!!!!!


YES THEY SHOULD! so cuuuute <3.  lil whims and lil quinnyyyy! cute lil hedgelinnnns


----------

